# Super yummy eggplant parmesan w/ roasted cauliflower!



## jirodriguez (Apr 18, 2012)

OK.... sticking with the helthier side of the You Are What You Eat (YAWYE) club, tonights dinner goes a little something like this:

I wanted something healthy for dinner, frying, grilling, oil ect. was just not sounding very good.... BUT I also wanted something hearty with BIG flavors, and stick to your rib goodness!

Did a little poking around and realized I had an eggplant in the veggy drawer, so I immediately thought of eggplant parmessan... but like I said, the frying in oil was not sounding good. A little more headscratching a little internet searching.... and VIOLA!

Step 1: Cut eggplant into rounds, sprinkle with salt, and place in a strainer with some weight on top to press out the bitter liquids, approx 30 minutes.








Step 2: While the eggplant is getting pressed cut up the cauliflower, sprinkle with a little EVOO, small amount of kosher salt, Costco No-Salt Seasoning, and garlic powder.... into a 350-375° oven for the 30 min. that the eggplant is pressing. (see what I did there! Multi-tasking! I is smarticle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)







Step 3: While all thats going on time for more of that multi-tasking! Mince up about 8-10 cloves of garlic (I did say BIG flavor), and one med. small shallot. Sautee over med. low heat with about 1/2 teaspoon of red pepper flakes, untill the garlic and shallots are nice and tender.







..... (step 3 cont'd... forgot pics of this part): then added 1 jar of marinera sauce and approx. 1/2 C of red wine, bring to simmer, reduce heat, and let it reduce by appprox. 1/3. Sauce is done! (Note: incase you haven't tried them the Safeway Select line of pasta sauces are fantastic! $2 a jar and the jars are bigger than any other national brand, they are now my go-to sauce for a quick jared one).

Gratis shot of the cauliflower out of the oven after 30 min., man those look good and taste great!







Step 4: Ass'y of eggplant! Hands were icky so I didn't get any mid-process picks of this one. Had 3 "dips" first dip was a mix of 1 C flower mixed with 1 tablespoon of corn starch (starch keeps the egg mixture from sliding off), second dip was an egg & milk wash, last dip was 2 C bread crumbs mixed with 1 C parmessan cheese. Here is a shot of the finished ass'y going into the oven:







... and through the magic of television.... 30 minutes later!







Step 5: Final Assembly! Laddel sauce over top of the slices of eggpland, sprinkle with about 1 C of grated motzzarella cheese and 1/4 C parmessan cheese, top with cauliflower, and then top with another 1/2 C or so of motzzarella, and a little more parm. Bake for another 10-15 min. to get cheese all gooy and bubbly.



















Step 6: Enjoy! (even my kids loved this one!)







Could definatel do all or some of this in the smoker for additional flavor..... but for a mid-week school night meal I let the oven do the work.... lol.

Was very hearty, did not miss the meat at all..... still burping garlic!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2012)

Great dish. Healthier, way faster and less messy than FRYING!...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 19, 2012)

The less frying is good, however, with all that salt and saturated fat, it is not THAT heart  healthy. The cheese is loaded with fat and cheese and the sauce probably has too much sodium. But I bet it tastes great!

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd love a plate! That looks so good


----------

